# How to cut this slot for drawer



## mina86 (Mar 11, 2011)

Hello:

I need to cut a new piece to replace this slot in the bottom of a dresser drawer. 

I'd imagine the shape is cut by a router bit, however I have no idea what bit would cut this. Does anyone know?

Thanks in advance for any help pointing me in the direction.


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

Actually it is two router bits. The first is a straight bit to remove most of the material. The second bit is a dove tail bit. You just have to be careful and match up the angle. The dovetail bit probably needs to make two passes, one for each side.

Rather than trying to make the replacement drawer slide, why not just buy a new drawer slide set. That particular type is sold at most home centers and Rockler. (Maybe Woodcraft also.) IIRC they're not that expensive.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

mina86 said:


> Hello:
> 
> I need to cut a new piece to replace this slot in the bottom of a dresser drawer.
> 
> ...


Well that looks familiar. A year or two ago I had to replace half the runners on a bedroom suite probably made by the same company. I don't know what idiot had the bright idea of making that part out of mahogany but they should have run them off with a stick. 

Anyway the best way to make that part is if you have a dovetail bit and a router box. You should plan on making the part for the cabinet also because it's made out of mahogany too and it will fail next. I would recommend you make the replacement part out of a hard hardwood. I used oak because it was what I had in the shop. Maple would be better. I also didn't have a dovetail bit so I just made the parts on my table saw. The slight backcut the saw blade makes won't hurt it.

I don't have any of the drawer members left that I made so I made a sketch. I do have extra's left of the cabinet member.


----------



## mina86 (Mar 11, 2011)

Thanks Rich and Steve. 

I didn't know they were commonly sold. 

I added the combo to my cart on Rockler, but before completing the order, decided to try Steve's method on the table saw. Worked out perfectly. 

Once again thanks to both of you. 

- Matt


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

mina86 said:


> Thanks Rich and Steve.
> 
> I didn't know they were commonly sold.
> 
> ...


Looking at the picture, you done good!


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

mina86 said:


> Thanks Rich and Steve.
> 
> I didn't know they were commonly sold.
> 
> ...


Looks good. One thing I might add is to sand the groove some and rub it down with gulf wax or a candle. It will make the drawer slide easier. 

One other thing I remember on that set of furniture I worked on is the dresser had a mirror that was just attached to the masonite back. I went in and added a couple of vertical 1x4's on the inside to attach the mirror to.


----------

